# homemade buckboiler



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

i saw these plans on another site and decided to make my own. cost me $45, which is alot cheaper than buying one. its also less maintenance than a propane burner, just plug in the cord and let the water boil.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

just finished 2 skulls, works great. 6 more to go


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Very interesting. Care to share the plans or the link?

Oh, that is a plastic bucket....right?


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

its a plastic bucket with a flat side. bought it at a farm supply store. the other 2 parts are a 120 water heater element $10, and a myers hub conduit fitting $15. all 1 inch npt threads. and an old extension cord. just drill a hole and put it together with thread tape and silicone. took me 10 minutes to put together


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

There is just something wrong in my mind when you mix electricity and water together!! just saying !!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

LOL Rodney, I have sorta the same setup on my dipping tank for dipping camo.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

ha, a couple years ago i experimented with a boiler that actually electrified the water to loosen the tissue up better. it was a metal bucket with a tiger torch for heat. then i used a battery charger to run a current through the water. it worked a little faster than just boilling but not enough for the extra effort required.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

That brings back the memory of the electical grounding rod used to make worms surface!! Istill remeber those tinkgilly feeling whent he groud was miost and my knees were alittle wet.!!!!Just goes to prove that there is something or someone up there looking out for those who really dont know what they are doing!! In my Case anyways!!


----------

